# -11  ?

## vika-s

,     -11,     ( ).  - -   ,  ,   ???           11.

----------


## Svetishe

( N -11)

------------------------------------------------------------------
   31.05.2005 N 01-02-9/381     -11   "       "  "()"         (  ,  10-01-94, 3.01.04-87  .,       05.11.2001 N -6062/9),   ,   ,     .
------------------------------------------------------------------
         -     (, ,  ,  ,  ,    )         ,   ().
               ().
          ( )     ,         ( )  .
         , ,    ,   ,      , ,   ,     .
          ,      2  "      ",         "    "                          .         .
------------------------------------------------------------------
: .
      ,      09.07.1993 N -19-11/13,           31.10.2001 N -5969/9.
------------------------------------------------------------------
                .             ,     .         ( )       ,   .

 ,    .    ,     ,   .

----------


## vika-s

1.  

2.


> ( N -11)
> 
>  ,    .    ,     ,   .


 

3.  


 * *



4.       ,     ?

----------


## Svetishe

(  , ** )
 . (** )
 ,  .
  ,     - .

----------


## vika-s



----------


## vika-s

,       ,

----------


## Svetishe

,      ,      .    ,  ""  ,  .

----------


## Miaka-chi

,   -11   30.10.97  71,   ?   0336003  0322003?

----------


## Svetishe

0336003

----------


## Miaka-chi

,

----------


## Svetishe

--  -  http://www.klerk.ru/blank/?117464  -

----------


## Miaka-chi

.  ,      0322003.        .    603,       .

----------


## Svetishe

,  +     603,   ,   203.     97

----------


## Buchter

! 
,  .    .          ,   ,      .    -11 ?    ,       ,     -11,     ?         . (
            - .      11  1999 . N 100)

----------


## Svetishe

,  ,  3
3.     (   ,  ,  ,    )

----------


## Buchter

> ,  ,  3
> 3.     (   ,  ,  ,    )


        ,         ,        ?        -11?        ?

----------


## Svetishe

?    ,     ,    ?    ?    ?

----------


## Buchter

.     ,       "" ,    ""   -11         ?

----------


## Svetishe

,   -11  ,        .   , ,   ,        .     ,         ,  ,     ,            -11.           .   ,    ,      ,       ,     .
    .

----------


## Buchter

,           , ,    ,       ,   ,              -11, ,  .   -11 ,      ,       ,     ?    ,   ?          ,         ...

----------


## Svetishe

,     .  
  ,  ,  ,     , ,  , .     ,         .

----------


## Buchter

,       . :yes:

----------

!   11      ???   :       ,   ,    11,       ,     .   ,          !      .    .    .....       ???       .         ...      ???

----------


## vika-s

( - )

----------


## Zoya@VbIsoTa@

!            11,         !!!2,  3   ,   ....   11 ....   ...   .... ...    !!  ...  .......         :Redface:  --(   )   !! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vika-s

,   ,       .   ,  .

----------


## Zoya@VbIsoTa@

31...     !!!!!!!!!   !!!    !!!     !!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!    !!!!  !!      ... ...       !!!!!!!!!

----------


## vika-s



----------

> 31...     !!!!!!!!!   !!!    !!!     !!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!    !!!!  !!      ... ...       !!!!!!!!!


, ))))))))))))

----------


## lya.70

"" - ,  ,      ,    .  -   ,          .   !    -11, .

----------


## akv05

> ... ,  ,      ,    . ...



   . 706

...
4.               . ...

----------


## lya.70

,    .4 . 706,  ,         .

----------


## akv05

> ,    .4 . 706,  ,         .



   ,       .

----------

,                .        .     ?

----------

> ,                .        .     ?

----------

?

----------

+,     .

----------

, 
   ,    -11    .1     " "   " "
 ?    !
  !!

----------


## Svetishe

> -    -   ,     . 
>       ,  ,       .


 
,   
 ,   



> - , , , ,     ( -   ),    , ,     ;


 
,       ,     ,    ,        .

----------

,     .
   -11
        .
  ,   (  )  .
       ( !!!),          .
 -11  .
 -11,            ,   ,    .

   ,       -11.
      ??
      ,          ...  ,    ,        ?!
,    ,            .

----------


## chipolla

> 


    )))
 .

----------


## Svetishe

,     ,

----------


## chipolla

> ,     ,


,  .
     -   
    -           .

----------

.     ,   :  -11, -14.     ()   ( ).         .      ,   .  1 .           500 .      -11,   -11         ?      :Smilie:

----------


## Svetishe

-            .

----------

?  -11    ,        ? (    ,  )

----------


## Svetishe

> -11    ,        ?


  -11,  


> **

----------

-11  ?    -11   -11 .

----------


## Svetishe

? ?  ? ?    .  -11    .

----------

:Smilie:

----------

, ,     ,   -11?

     .  .
     -11?      .

----------


## Server56

( N -11)
          ( )  
  ,    .

----------

.   -11     ?

----------


## Svetishe

. ,   -,     ,    ,    .. .

----------

.

----------


## 2008

, .  -   (      ).             ...         -2, -3.   .   -11         ?       (    ),   ,         ?     ?  )

----------


## Svetishe

-11    ',   .     -2,3    .

----------


## evgen241278

!    -11                                 -11     -2  -3          -11     ?

----------


## Svetishe

?         ,    .

----------

.     -11          ?

----------


## Svetishe

-  .

----------


## changer99

!
, ,     ,    -11?        ?        .
 ,

----------


## Svetishe

.

----------


## olgazel

.  ,  .  ,     .   .    -11?        ?   -  ,       ,        ( ,    ,  ,  ,  -,     . .),    2005 .         -11         ,  ..     ,  -   ,      .       .   -11    -   ,   ? -11        ,    -?

----------


## Svetishe

> -     (, ,  ,  ,  ,    )         ,   ().
> **  ().
>           ( )     ,         ( )  .


-   -       ,  ,      ,      .

----------


## olgazel

> -   -       ,  ,      ,      .


  .       ,      (      -     .   ,      ,          .   ,   . .     .      -11?  - ?

----------


## Svetishe

,    .    ,      ,  ,    ,   ,    .? ,          -      ,       -11,     ,   .    ,     .

----------


## olgazel

> ,    .    ,      ,  ,    ,   ,    .? ,          -      ,       -11,     ,   .    ,     .


           -1.    .       ,       ,  ,     .     .     " ",      -11(,    ,    ,   ,      -11  .(

----------


## Svetishe

-11  ,  ,        -11.

----------


## ess-777

!    -11      9,10,14?

----------

!      ""       .     -11?  ""       ?   .

----------


## Server56

,    .  -1  -6       .

----------

